
Ask HN: When was the first text file? - WCityMike
I&#x27;m trying to convey that text files are probably the most future-proof, and would like to say something like &quot;computers as far back as XXXX used the same text files we use today.&quot;  Unfortunately, I can&#x27;t seem to come up with the right Google terms to unearth this bit of computer history.  Any leads?
======
Someone
ASCII is from 1963. Anything older likely used a different encoding.

~~~
WCityMike
Thank you!

------
DrScump
EBCDIC (and its predecessor, BCD) go back farther.

